# We're all in the same boat



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there is a certain fallacy in that statement. I am not arguing the issue of which is cause and which is effect, because I don't know the answer. But the author assumes that one is cause and one is effect, and so he implicitly convinces you of this by creating the title.

The graph could be just as meaningful with the title:

"As middle class income shrinks, Union membership shrinks"


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Granted there's a world of mitigating factors Wildleg, but the end result appears to sugar off the same for all 

this is nothing new imho, just felt the graph said it all in respect to the broader American Dream perspective

perhaps the addage _'ch*t rolls down hill, and gains speed as it goes'_ would have been more appropos?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In other words you will take it in the way you want to and not even consider it may show something else.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve, take some time off work, startup a social networking website that appeals to chicks and teenagers. In six months or so sell if for a billion dollars and realize your American dream.....


http://www.fastcompany.com/1830085/sony-cuts-10000-jobs-universal-hops-on-the-icloud-35-tablet-makers-begin-legal-battle


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Steve, take some time off work, startup a social networking website that appeals to chicks and teenagers. In six months or so sell if for a billion dollars and realize your American dream.....
> 
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/1830085/...he-icloud-35-tablet-makers-begin-legal-battle


 
lol, even if i had the brains, i'd fall victim to my scruples Mac

it's one thing to go for the yatch, another do obtain it via sinking the fleet of rowboats you came from

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> In other words you will take it in the way you want to and not even consider it may show something else.


and what do _you _see BBQ?

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> lol, even if i had the brains, i'd fall victim to my scruples Mac
> 
> it's one thing to go for the yatch, another do obtain it via sinking the fleet of rowboats you came from
> 
> ~CS~


One billion dollars....... I'm sorry Steve, I'm calling BS on this reply. See ya on the Riviera......:boat:arty::scooter:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ok fine, 
lemme get hooked up with the free traitors, and you can call me _poulet __steve_ next year.....~PS~


----------

